# Ics Theme For Tmobile Chooser



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I want a complete and awesome ICS theme to apply, I see like 7 in the market and really don't want to apply them one at a time just to see if it's up to my lofty standards. Recos PLZ1!!!1 Thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sonny.theme.ics

That's the one I'm rocking right now. I think it's the best ICS Theme for CM7 yet.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

dickenam said:


> I want a complete and awesome ICS theme to apply, I see like 7 in the market and really don't want to apply them one at a time just to see if it's up to my lofty standards. Recos PLZ1!!!1 Thanks!


If you are on CM7 you want this one, it's the most complete: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sonny.theme.ics#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIxMiwiY29tLnNvbm55LnRoZW1lLmljcyJd

Also, you will need Metamorph if you want to install the ICS themes lockscreen: https://market.android.com/details?id=stericson.xda.metamorph&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInN0ZXJpY3Nvbi54ZGEubWV0YW1vcnBoIl0.

And, I couldn't find it on that "other" site, but here is the metamorph for the white ICS lockscreen rings: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46809292/ICSMorph.zip


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the link! Along with ICS adw theme by kovdev, the ICS keyboard, OMFGB, and this theme my phone now looks damn near close to ICS. Great find!


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Thanks a lot for the link! Along with ICS adw theme by kovdev, the ICS keyboard, OMFGB, and this theme my phone now looks damn near close to ICS. Great find!


Damn, I did forget about kovdev's ADW/GO Launcher theme...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am running Sonnys ICS CM7 theme
widgetlocker with ICS ring (awesome by the way)
new google music
handcent with a modified theme to resemble what i think ICS messaging should look like
audio manager Pro with modified theme
ICS keyboard
minimal bread launcher Pro widget themes
and some ICS wallpapers.
i am actually really happy with this look. and i thank all the developers that can bring this to everyone...as i would have no idea how to do any of this on my own


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

THx for all the help, dudes!


----------

